# Wooflink And Susan Lanci Photo Shoot!!! :D



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

We just received all the things we ordered from Doggie Couture about two weeks ago so, I thought I'd show you all the pretty things Lluvia got. Wooflink must have the prettiest collection of dog clothes!!They are all so pretty!! I just love them all!! Can't wait to see their new collection coming out soon!  Hope you enjoy the pictures!! 

Wooflink Haul:









All The Pretty Collars:









Susan Lanci Pink Leopard with Shag Cuddle Cup:









Lluvia just loved her SL cuddle cup! It's so soft and Cuddly!









All Dolled Up









Summer Flowers Dress









Pink Fabulous Top









My Fav Ice Cream Top









Cool Dude Top









Fun Summer Time Top









Dress Me Pretty Dress


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Flower Garden Dress









Pink Lover Dress









Pretty and Chic Dress









Hot In Pink All In One Outfit









Let's Keep It Sweet All In One









My Lovely Lady









Thanks For Looking!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my!! Everything is just gorgeous!! And of course, Lluvia is a stunning model and a truly lucky little girl!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks great! One Lucky pup!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Holy moly you loaded up on Wooflink! What a lucky girl, her wardrobe is huge. Everything looks great on her! I really love those SL cuddle cups, but we have a couple of other kinds and Odie prefers to go under blankets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh my!! Everything is just gorgeous!! And of course, Lluvia is a stunning model and a truly lucky little girl!!


Aww Thank You!!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Huly said:


> Looks great! One Lucky pup!


Thank You Huly!!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

what an adorable little model!!
I wanted to buy some of these for Karma, I am glad I waited and now thanks to you I can see how they look on a black tri-color chihuahua.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Holy moly you loaded up on Wooflink! What a lucky girl, her wardrobe is huge. Everything looks great on her! I really love those SL cuddle cups, but we have a couple of other kinds and Odie prefers to go under blankets.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank You Krystal!!  Hehe yes I went a bit overboard lol. I just couldn't resist such pretty clothes and especially with the coupaws. She is very spoiled. Hehe and she has a lot more clothes mostly RRC from Elaina. I just loved the SL cuddle cup, its just great for Lluvia to snuggle in since she just loves to cuddle. There are SL blankets like the cuddle cups soft material. They look very pretty. I think Odie will like them.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Your dog has more clothes than me


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh my !!! its so nice to see pics of your gorgeous little girl Lluvia and she looks so pretty in all her new wooflink things. pink is definitely her color.
I love your new siggy by the way... Lluvia really is a beautiful princess


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

miuccias said:


> what an adorable little model!!
> I wanted to buy some of these for Karma, I am glad I waited and now thanks to you I can see how they look on a black tri-color chihuahua.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww Thank You!!!  Im glad the pics were able to help you decide. Karma will look so adorable in the Wooflink outfits. She is so pretty and has the same coloring as Lluvia!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Your dog has more clothes than me


Lol. And this is not even half of what she has.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh my !!! its so nice to see pics of your gorgeous little girl Lluvia and she looks so pretty in all her new wooflink things. pink is definitely her color.
> I love your new siggy by the way... Lluvia really is a beautiful princess


Aww Thank You Elaina!!!  Your'e so sweet. Hehe she does have lots of pink clothes. I just love how pink looks on her too! Yes, isn't it just lovely!Jan did such a great job on it! I just loved it! Aww she truly is my Little Spoiled Princess.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, what a great stash. I have the Wooflink collar and leash set in hot pink and I love it. I have had my eye on the pink lover dress too. That is very pretty on her! She must love having so many new clothes at once!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

AHHH!!! What a sweet baby! What an awesome PINK wardrobe! Pink is my favorite color for my girls, too! You racked up! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Wow, what a great stash. I have the Wooflink collar and leash set in hot pink and I love it. I have had my eye on the pink lover dress too. That is very pretty on her! She must love having so many new clothes at once!


Thank You Jayda!!  Hehe I just love Wooflink! All their clothes are so pretty! I went a little overboard with the coupaws lol. Isn't the wooflink collar just lovely! I just loved the stones it has!The hot pink one looks so cute, it must look very pretty on Lady! The pink lover dress is so pretty! I just loved it! It's just perfect for the hot weather since it's very light and thin. The pink lover dress will look very lovely on Lady! She does love it and gets really excited when she sees a package since she knows right away it's hers


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> AHHH!!! What a sweet baby! What an awesome PINK wardrobe! Pink is my favorite color for my girls, too! You racked up! I'm so jealous!


Aww Thank You Lindsay!  lol I just love how pink looks on Lluvia! Hehe I went a little overboard with the coupaws. By the way I just love your new Siggy! Chloe and Ella look so pretty and the Wooflink hoodie looks great on Ella!!


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

So cute! What a lucky little chihuahua 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy moly amazing delivery day for you!!! I absolutely love everything!! Wow!! Your baby must have a had a blast trying everything on. I don't even know which outfit is my favorite. Great choices!! 
What a spoiled little princess, she is so beautiful!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow this stuff is gorgeous!!! I love that quilt too! Your pup is one lucky gal!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww Thank You Lindsay!  lol I just love how pink looks on Lluvia! Hehe I went a little overboard with the coupaws. By the way I just love your new Siggy! Chloe and Ella look so pretty and the Wooflink hoodie looks great on Ella!!


Thank you! You're lucky you've gotten all of your stuff! I'm still waiting. And I emailed her yesterday and I haven't gotten a response yet.  I just want to dress my girls up!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

breezebrrb said:


> So cute! What a lucky little chihuahua
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww Thank You!!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Holy moly amazing delivery day for you!!! I absolutely love everything!! Wow!! Your baby must have a had a blast trying everything on. I don't even know which outfit is my favorite. Great choices!!
> What a spoiled little princess, she is so beautiful!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hehe It sure was very exciting opening the packages!!! We were waiting so long for them but it was so worth it.  We had so much fun modeling everything but after a while Lluvia didn't want to look at the camera anymore lol!!! Lluvia especially loved the cuddle cup, it's just too cute,comfy and soft. Makes me want to get the shag blanket even more now! Me neither, I love them all!!! I just love Wooflink!!! Their clothing line is too cute!! Can't wait for their new collection! Aww Thanks So much Zorana!!! She sure is a spoiled little princess!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

teetee said:


> Wow this stuff is gorgeous!!! I love that quilt too! Your pup is one lucky gal!


Aww Thank You!!! She sure is a very spoiled little girl


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> Thank you! You're lucky you've gotten all of your stuff! I'm still waiting. And I emailed her yesterday and I haven't gotten a response yet.  I just want to dress my girls up!


Your Welcome! Yes, I had to wait so long probably for about 3-4 weeks to get everything but it was worth the wait. I wish it didn't take so long, especially the SL stuff. Hopefully you get all your stuff soon. She usually replies soon, but sometimes she takes a while, but hopefully you hear back from her today or tomorrow. Can't wait to see pics of Chloe and Ella modeling their new stuff! Im also excited to see your new Doggie boutique!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW! You got some AWESOME things! So pretty! We are suuuuuuuuper jealous over here! She looks beautiful!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

rms3402 said:


> WOW! You got some AWESOME things! So pretty! We are suuuuuuuuper jealous over here! She looks beautiful!


Aww Thank You!!! ;D


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGOSH, how did I miss this thread???? What a beautiful collection!!!! My favorites are the Pink fabulous dress, and the flower garden dress!!! GORGEOUS! Wooflink is just too big on my crew, but seeing pics like this is what makes me want them so bad!!! They are just so feminine and frilly!! The last top I bought ran really small. It had only a 10 inch chest. Significant compared to the 11.5 inches of the Love Love hoodie. It was too big on Gia, and of course Jade. It fit Lexie okay in the girth and neck, which was also small, about 6 inches. The length was good too. 6 inches. But the arm holes were baggy on Lex. Her legs are so thin. She would have been able to work it down off her shoulders. I used some safety pins on the underside, and took pics of it on Jade. I wanted to send them to the Wooflink page. You should send some of these pics. It's fun seeing your baby on their page modeling.  Lluvia looks like a little doll!!! I'm so jealous of your collection!!! It's almost worth buying them, just to get the cute pics, even if I have to pin them. Lol

That cuddle cup is sooooo soft!!! I ordered the shag bed, and I'm getting one more cuddle cup on her next sale. My pups adore them! I had Cathy make us two blankets that are super soft too. My babies are loving the minky and shag. 

How did the harness work out? I need to see pictures. 

I love everything you chose! What a lucky little Angel!!!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

What a beautiful collection. Someone is a lucky girl .


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yes !!! please post pics of Lluvia wearing the susan lanci step in harness . 
I really want to see it on her. have you been taking her for walks in it and is it comfy on her? I still havnt ordered Latte one. ( she has 2 buddy belts ) . But I do eventually want to get her a pink one with a leopard bow


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Love love love these pics thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my Looord, what a gorgeous little girl! And the clothes are sooooo cute! Wishing I had a girl too hihi <3


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> OMGOSH, how did I miss this thread???? What a beautiful collection!!!! My favorites are the Pink fabulous dress, and the flower garden dress!!! GORGEOUS! Wooflink is just too big on my crew, but seeing pics like this is what makes me want them so bad!!! They are just so feminine and frilly!! The last top I bought ran really small. It had only a 10 inch chest. Significant compared to the 11.5 inches of the Love Love hoodie. It was too big on Gia, and of course Jade. It fit Lexie okay in the girth and neck, which was also small, about 6 inches. The length was good too. 6 inches. But the arm holes were baggy on Lex. Her legs are so thin. She would have been able to work it down off her shoulders. I used some safety pins on the underside, and took pics of it on Jade. I wanted to send them to the Wooflink page. You should send some of these pics. It's fun seeing your baby on their page modeling.  Lluvia looks like a little doll!!! I'm so jealous of your collection!!! It's almost worth buying them, just to get the cute pics, even if I have to pin them. Lol
> 
> That cuddle cup is sooooo soft!!! I ordered the shag bed, and I'm getting one more cuddle cup on her next sale. My pups adore them! I had Cathy make us two blankets that are super soft too. My babies are loving the minky and shag.
> 
> ...


Hi T  Hehe Thank You!! Those two are very pretty. Aww too bad they are too big for your chis, they would've looked gorgeous in them!! They should consider making a size 0. I just love Wooflink! There clothes are just too cute! I have some on order from their new collection, can't wait to get them. The top does seem to run small, It might be too small for Lluvia then. Aww I saw the pic of Jade with the WL top and she looks so adorable!!! She is such a cutie!! I should, I will send them some pics this week.  Aww Thank You T !! You're too sweet!! LOl yes, I just love seeing pics of your chis modeling!! The cuddle cup is really soft!! Lluvia just loves it!! I ordered the shag/lynx blanket. Which cuddle cup are you planning on getting?? They all look so pretty!! I can't wait to get the shag bed, I should be getting it this week!! The blankets Cathy made must be so pretty and soft! I just love those two fabrics! Oh hehe I have been wanting to post pics, I will post them by tomorrow. I just loved the harness, but I haven't gotten to trying it out yet since it is raining really hard and it's very windy here. But as soon as the weather gets better, I am sure to try it out and let you know how it works out. But I'm sure it will be great!! Aww Thanks Again T!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> What a beautiful collection. Someone is a lucky girl .


Thank You!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes !!! please post pics of Lluvia wearing the susan lanci step in harness .
> I really want to see it on her. have you been taking her for walks in it and is it comfy on her? I still havnt ordered Latte one. ( she has 2 buddy belts ) . But I do eventually want to get her a pink one with a leopard bow


Hi Elaina, Hehe I have been wanting to post pics but always forget too. I will post them by tomorrow for sure.I haven't taken her for walks in it yet since it is raining a lot and it's very windy here but as soon as I do, I will let you know how it works out. Aww I'm sure Latte will look gorgeous in a pink with leopard bow harness.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Love love love these pics thanks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww Thank You!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Oh my Looord, what a gorgeous little girl! And the clothes are sooooo cute! Wishing I had a girl too hihi <3


Aww Thank You So Much!!


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Just Beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

